# I really want to find this beautiful cat a home :(



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

As some of you may know I was inspired by @loroll1991 Tiggy story and I wanted to help a cat in a rescue. I fell in love with Flint from his photos and put together a special parcel of treats for this lovely cat http://www.cats.org.uk/central-aberdeen/adopt-a-cat/?cid=117883 and was so happy to be told he loved his package, had wolfed down the treats and he was going to be adopted by his foster carer. So tonight I felt really sad to see his beautiful fluffy face back up for adoption. We would love to take him but due to Popcorns needs we just cannot risk her getting ill again  So I'm sharing this in the hope someone might see it and want to adopt him. He's been with CP for ages now and it's just so sad as he deserves a forever home. :Cat


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Oh what a lovely boy. I hope he finds his forever home really soon x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

He's a beauty, no wonder you've fallen for him. Fingers crossed someone comes along soon.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

He is so lovely and it's just so sad


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Flint is reserved!!!! Yay!!! I really hope he goes to a good home!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's great news.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

That is wonderful news! You must be over the moon Popcornsmum. So pleased for you and Flint.


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

popcornsmum said:


> Flint is reserved!!!! Yay!!! I really hope he goes to a good home!


Hun I am so sorry I missed this post!! I didn't get notified that you tagged me 

It's absolutely fantastic that Flint has been reserved now! That gorgeous boy deserves the best forever home ever  xx


----------

